# paint pan on wheels



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

Nothing new here. I'm sure I am not the first to use a 4 wheel dolly this way. Now I am a believer. The size of the dolly provides more stability than wheels directly under a pan....provided the pan is properly secured to the dolly! Still experimenting on fastening devices. Sorry about the sequence, but methinks you can all figure it out.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I just use a festool sys-painter, fits on my ct midi. Kidding. I've been thinking of going that route futtyos. I just am not given any time to implement. Debatable question, fixed wheels or casters?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd think you'd have to use somewhat larger wheels (3-4") or else it might start to get bunched up in dropsheets. Want the thing to roll over the drops, not through them. I've seen those sold in big orange up here with a tray that holds 2 gallons.

Good idea though, if you've got enough room to move. Maybe not so much in a repaint with furniture, etc. still in the room.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a furniture dolly set up also except I put a piece of plywood to fill in the hole and put some 1x2 furring strips on it to keep the bucket from sliding so I don't have to use straps to secure it. It also makes it easier to turn it in all directions. I cant use it on carpet or drops. If I put a cushion it I sit on it to trim . The wheels on them are not perfectly round or flat, some will have a crown on them and will groove a wood floor with too much weight on them. I found that out the hard way. I only use it on concrete or sub-floors.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Work in progress*



ridesarize said:


> I just use a festool sys-painter, fits on my ct midi. Kidding. I've been thinking of going that route futtyos. I just am not given any time to implement. Debatable question, fixed wheels or casters?


I just grabbed my $20.00 4 wheel dolly and taped my 14" bucket to it, very secure. With the shallower red pan (attached with an orange bungee cord - don't use the black), the low part of the pan actually sits down lower inside the open middle area so I can actually put more paint in it.

This was just a makeshift thing. Any hardware of big box store has a variety of casters and wood is probably lying around your house. Just make one up and try it out. Adjust it for what you are using. The nice thing about the dolly is when it is not holding the paint tray it can be used for something else. For example, you could move a heavy object with it. :thumbsup:

futtyos


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Here ya go...:thumbup: You guy's gotta get out more! :whistling2:

http://www.rollabucket.com/


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here ya go...:thumbup: You guy's gotta get out more! :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.rollabucket.com/
> 
> Zorr Corp Products - YouTube


Builders already think we are merry maids at the end of a job. I dont want to bring a janitors mop bucket and encourage that line of thought.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

bobross said:


> Builders already think we are merry maids at the end of a job. I dont want to bring a janitors mop bucket and encourage that line of thought.


Don't be so self conscious... :thumbsup:


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*prepackaged limitations*



Sir Mixalot said:


> Here ya go...:thumbup: You guy's gotta get out more! :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.rollabucket.com/
> 
> Zorr Corp Products - YouTube


I guess these are okay, but with the right rolling platform, you can use your favorite paint pan. The wider base of the dolly provides more stability as well. At least IMO.

futtyos


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

futtyos said:


> I guess these are okay, but with the right rolling platform, you can use your favorite paint pan. The wider base of the dolly provides more stability as well. At least IMO.
> 
> futtyos


That's cool. :thumbsup:
They look pretty stable and very maneuverable in the video to me though. IMO.


----------

